# Driftboat chains....question. Also....Mio report



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

Have a 2 foot section of heavy looking chain I will use to drag behind my diftter. Is there any kind of a substance I can coat chain with to cut down noise? Thanks

Also, I fished Mio to Comins for 4th time this season......have yet to even see a fish over 12". Three years ago, I seldom floted this section at this time of without seeing ( and some catching ) of high teens and 20+ " fish. I know it's getting more fisherman, But I am concerned that the brown population is not what it used to be. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Lots of pressure in that stretch, even during mid-week. The fish are still there according to shocking reports that I have heard. Whether that info is correct, who knows. We had a mild winter here so I have to believe that there are decent numbers of adult fish there. Personally the number of trailers at the dam and commins has kind of put me off to that stretch so I can't give you any personal accounts of what I have done there. Maybe shake it up a bit and try things others aren't doing much of like nymphing and mousing. Good luck. It's an awesome strech of water to be on.


----------



## ZooCougar (Mar 29, 2006)

The noise created from a dragging section of chain may seem annoying to yourself, however I don't think it really matters to the fish -- especially if you are streamer fishing, but that is just my opinion, as I do that ocasionally myself and dont' really notice a difference in fish caught/seen rate. 

I've floated that upper section 12 times this year so far and havn't seen a BIG difference in big fish numbers, with seemingly a much higher % of rainbows in the 15-18 inch class. I seen the photos from the DNR shocking last fall and if that is any indication, the browns over 20" are there as well. As mentioned, the increased traffic has no doubt impacted the fishing. Fishing both later at night and earlier in morning can pay big dividents. I think the holy waters faces this same type of scenario, and many many ppl say there are no BIG browns and just lots of small ones, but fishing there in "off season" and winter, after the hectic regular season, is really productive for me on that water. The Mio water is a virtual food buffet for fish, day in and day out, and I feel when fishing pressure is high, they are more active when the masses of people are not. -- Just my 2-cents.

Anybody fishing thursday there? I've got a spot open on my boat if anybody wants to split oar time. 



Have a 2 foot section of heavy looking chain I will use to drag behind my diftter. Is there any kind of a substance I can coat chain with to cut down noise? Thanks

Also, I fished Mio to Comins for 4th time this season......have yet to even see a fish over 12". Three years ago, I seldom floted this section at this time of without seeing ( and some catching ) of high teens and 20+ " fish. I know it's getting more fisherman, But I am concerned that the brown population is not what it used to be. Any thoughts?


----------



## steelymike (Aug 10, 2005)

you're best bet would be to not worry about coating it since whatever you put on it will most likely get rubbed off in a day's dragging over rocks. Just make sure you have enough weight to hold the boat in place if you need to. if you have a two foot section and it's heavy logging chain you should be good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

When are you going on Thursday? I might be taking my son drifting that day.....if I don't I might take you up. In any case, what are you "driving" on the water, so maybe I'll see you. I've got a camo Stealthcraft.

As for the Spring/Fall fishing the no kill areas, I agree with you. South Branch rewarded me with two 19" brown this Spring. I wade it now during the day and only get little gaffers.


----------



## ZooCougar (Mar 29, 2006)

Bigcreekdad,

Pls check PM's for more info! 

cheers!


----------



## FlyBoy (Feb 5, 2003)

3 years ago they dropped a whole bunch of trees in this whole stretch creating some real nice log jams. i know these hold alot of fish but since they put them there i havent even seen a large fish feed. i am definately not against doing what they did, buuuutttt it sure has screwed up the dry fly fishing in that strech. i would like to here if it has affected as many guys as i think it has.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

dont worry bnout the chain noise. i drag mine to keep the rust off of it. man if i could just fish more often i wouldnt have this rush problem on the chain.


----------



## Wook (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get said logging chains?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

I got mine at a recylcling place on 72 west of mio


----------

